# Kudos to Shimano / Pearl Izumi



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Shimano Pearl Izumi has a life time warranty on their kits for materials and manufacturing defects. I have a favorite PI Jersey purchased from Competitive Cyclist in 2013 that had a heat welded seam below the neck line in the back come apart. CC found and sent a copy of the receipt, which I sent to Shimano with the warranty form in Sept 2020 with the Jersey. Just got it back repaired today, very happy customer!!!


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thats is excellent. Also you gave some helpful information on sizing for PI recently. Giving body measurements when doing fit reviews is too often left out.

Proper fit with road bike apparel is just as challenging as the bike type , and frame fit. Lots of people get it wrong. 

Anyway good for PI service, and finding a brand you're comfortable with and fits!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Unable to rep, but thanks for reporting this. It's good to know.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

jetdog9 said:


> Unable to rep but thanks for reporting this. It's good to know.


Hey I don't want to start a dust up with you but some folks on this forum are preoccupied with their rep status. And this ranking system is a major flaw.

I just went through the ban process cause some member couldn't take the same as what he dished out . Crumbled. Its ridiculous and counter productive.


Im not here to score social points or correct posters grammar. I want to hear good exchange of information .
Strode is pretty consistent with his posts. He doesn't need green bars or the Sandbox approval.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

*I don't get the whole rep thing*

What purpose does it serve? Kind of a mine's bigger than yours thing I guess. Getting banned for being a troll is a different issue.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd like to think that if it's being used properly, it's mostly a feel good thing and people don't need to take too much stock in it. However, if somebody has contributed to this forum, which is sort of a "club", significantly due to amount and quality (or more accurately amount of good quality) of content they may have a long "rep bar" and you can hopefully expect to know their posts are overall level-headed.

The other thing that I do think is important is negative rep mostly to notify moderators of spammers or truly, truly inappropriate content (like hate speech).

To me, here at rbr when somebody says "would rep you if I could", it's just a common way to say nice post. I don't mean to offend anybody like rudge66 that may have had a rep-related negative experience.

Honestly I think what makes the rep system most useless is that limiting of multiple reps from one member to another. Maybe if the system is neutered to this extend they shouldn't have it at all. On the other hand, if you can pretty much only rep "newer" people it could be considered a guide from more experienced posters to newer ones. 

I know this isn't the topic of this thread, but wanted to reply since my comment started this tangent.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> I just went through the ban process cause some member couldn't take the same as what he dished out . Crumbled. Its ridiculous and counter productive.


No, you were banned because you doubled down and did some very obvious trolling.

Hopefully you have learned.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> No, you were banned because you doubled down and did some very obvious trolling.
> 
> Hopefully you have learned.


Yes, I'm trying ( to learn ) ... and really, I've no ill will toward you. 
But you sent PM's to Members and Moderators.
A campaign to ban me.
Thats's what I refer to as SandBox. 
I poke, and tease just as you do. It's not being a Troll . 

Bike Fit is something I take very seriously. 
Road Bike Fit. 
It has been a challenge for me to fit myself and in the process of doing so I've come across many incorrect suggestions and methods.

I like to ride on the road, as best I can. And I want to help everyone do the same.

so ... let's be friend... and ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> Yes, I'm trying ( to learn ) ... and really, I've no ill will toward you.





rudge66 said:


> But you sent PM's to Members and Moderators.
> A campaign to ban me.
> Thats's what I refer to as SandBox.
> I poke, and tease just as you do. It's not being a Troll .
> ...




While I can appreciate that you would like to help other riders, I must emphasize that just because one type of fit works for you doesn't mean it works for everyone. Some riders are older and have spinal issues. Not everyone is capable of the same flexibility. 

There was no campaign to ban you. You dug your own hole. However, if you can be gracious, so can I.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

*back on topic - PI warranty and good service*

This thread reminded me that I had a 6 month old pair of PI bibs that had the chamois pad tear down the middle. I sent them back a week ago Monday with a receipt and got a brand new pair of Interval bibs today. With temps in the 70's tomorrow, I will get to try them out. Good job PI.


----------

